# [JavaScript] onClick Prob. mit Menü



## The_maeh (22. Jul 2005)

Hallo,
ich bin gerade dabei mir ein Menü zu basteln. (Siehe Link)
http://www.autohaus-roethig.de/The_Maeh/index.htm

Es verhällt sich auch fast so wie ich es will nur wenn ich auf die Schaltfäche "Home" klicke soll die Schaltfäche dort stehen bleiben wo sie ist. Macht sie aber nicht sie rutscht durch die Ebene nach oben. Wenn ich aber das Atr. onClick="P7_trigMenuMagic1('p7menu1',1 rausnehme wird der Button nicht mehr blau. Soll er aber und er soll auch wieder Weiß werden wenn ich auf die Schaltfäche "Neuwagen" klicke. 
Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir folgen...

Mfg: Andreas


----------



## mic_checker (22. Jul 2005)

Java != JavaScript

Könnte einer der Mods bitte verschieben ?


----------



## stev.glasow (22. Jul 2005)

jop


----------

